# Place of Service Codes - anyone tell me



## den71ice (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, 

Can anyone tell me or direct me to a link where I can find a list of 

Facility- Place of service codes

Non- Facility - Place of service codes.

I need to know which POS codes are Facility and Non-Facility.

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 2, 2010)

Facilty does not use POS codes they use Revenue centers.  The list of POS codes for the physician to use are listed in you CPT book.  The list of revenue centers for the facility are found in the UB - 04 manual.


----------



## den71ice (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, thaks for your help.  I did however find the link I was looking for.  CMS does define POS codes into Facility and Non- Facility.  I have listed the link below.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1049CP.pdf


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2010)

I misunderstood the question I thought you were want POS codes for the facility to use.  You wanted which POS indicate a facility!  I sorry!


----------



## slrollings (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I've been looking for that also!


----------

